# Any MAC NC30-35ers? What other brand/colors do you use?



## azia

I know just because we wear the same in MAC doesn't mean I will get the same results as you in another brand's color, but for those of you who wear 30-35, what colors in OTHER brands do you wear? 

I'm so lost when I go to Sephora, department stores, and looking online. I prefer not to shop with an SA because I always feel uncomfortable with that unspoken expectation that if they help me, I should buy so I'd like to know what other brand/color combos I should go for so I can go straight to those.  Thanks!


----------



## sw0pp

I used to be a NC 35 then a 30 in Studio Fix Powder (I think I'm a 25 now...), I'm using Bare Minerals in Light, which is still a bit darker than my face (just dark enough to look healthy but not masky). Other than that I have a Biotherm Aquasource sample in color #230, also a bit darker. Then Chanel Double Perfection Compacte in #40 Sable, which is more on the pale side (when comparing to my face)


----------



## x joie

I'm NC 30 and I wear Nude in Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer...


----------



## Lola24

I go between NC 30, 35, and C3 studio fix, at times I also use Estee Double wear in sand, shiseido sun compact in sp 40 and Jane Iredale Mineral makeup in warm sienna.


----------



## doubleespresso

I am NC30, and used to love BE Minerals in light, but have currently been on the search for something new. I just got a tube of Laura Mercier creme foundation yesterday in Bamboo Beige, and it is pretty close to my skintone


----------



## sheishollywood

I'm a NC 30 and I use a St. Tropez oil free foundation base and press powder in NARS.


----------



## MissCrystal

i use NC 45.. for everyday basic look but for something that gives me more of a 'mac finish' according to SA i use NW 45 liquid foundation....


----------



## priiin

I use NC 30, 35 in the summer I think.  For Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer I use Fawn. Chanel Teint Innocence in Soft Bisque or Natural Beige. For YSL touche eclat I use Luminous Radiance


----------



## mushybear

I use NC30, and before that I used to use L'oreal foundations in Natural Beige.  They were awesome as well.... I'm thinking of going back to L'oreal.


----------



## kristie

I used NC-30 a few years ago and switched to Chanel Double Perfection in Tender Bisque.....I like it waaaaaaayyyyy better than MAC


----------



## harls321

I'm a MMM/NC35
Urban Decay Surreal mmu in Hallucination
Tarte Smooth Operator in Disguise
Bare Escentuals in Medium Beige
Stila Illuminating Powder foundation in 50 watts


----------



## angelah

I'm an NC30 and use: 

Everyday Minerals in Medium Beige Natural. I could also use Golden Medium if I want to play down my ruddiness. Blusher is Apple. 

Urban Decay's Hallucination is the closest although it is a wee bit chalky. 
BeneFit Some Kinda Gorgeous in their regular shade (not the new Deep).
Chanel Poudre Universelle in 02

Eyeshadow - various brands, I stay away from purples, oranges, all pastel colors, and yellows. Best shades are grays, blues, and greens.


----------



## Raspberry

I'm an NC30 or NC35 depending on the season and have used Estee Lauder in Cashmere and Giorgio Armani LSF in 5.5.


----------



## yeppun_1

I've used NC 30...

I now use Shiseido in O20.


----------



## angelah

Too Faced Foundation Magic Wand in Hollywood Medium. Perfect match for NC35.


----------



## peach.

I am NC 30/35 or NW30! 

Giorgio Armani Designer Modeling Compact Foundation in 5
Laura Mercier Foundation Powder in 4

I like to switch and try new foundations, but I'm back with MAC again . I use the Studio Fix Liquid right now and it's treating me well!


----------



## MissTiss

ressurecting the dead here, but I didn't feel the need to start a new one. 

MAC NC30
Everyday Minerals Buttered Tan or Golden Medium 
MUFE 118 and more likely 120 (because I have yellow undertones)
Bare Minerals Medium Beige (although if I'm too heavy handed, you'll see it's pretty pink...).


----------



## frostedcouture

MissTiss said:


> ressurecting the dead here, but I didn't feel the need to start a new one.
> 
> MAC NC30
> Everyday Minerals Buttered Tan or Golden Medium
> MUFE 118 and more likely 120 (because I have yellow undertones)
> Bare Minerals Medium Beige (although if I'm too heavy handed, you'll see it's pretty pink...).



I use nc 30, Laura Mercier in Sand, Bare Minerals in Medium Beige.  (too pink on me too, but it's not too bad. i just don't like the bismuth oxychloride)

I am going to get EDM soon.  Probably going to get Golden medium, buttered tan, and medium beige natural or w/e it's called


----------



## gee

i think i am an NC30-35..i forget. i use diorskin forever compact in apricot beige.


----------



## claireZk

I use nc25-30 (35 in the summer sometimes), and I like Covergirl Clean foundation in Buff Beige, L'Oreal True Match in W3 and W4, Tarte Peaches & Cream in Light and Medium, Too Faced Magic Wand in Hollywood Medium, Laura Mercier t/m in Nude.


----------



## devoted7

I know this is an older thread but would like to bump it because I would like to try other foundations. TIA


----------



## Loquita

Great idea, *devoted*!  

I  wear MAC NC35/NC40 in Studio Fix
Medium Plus in Mineralize SkinFinish Natural
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Sand

And I just got the very best foundation I_ have ever used _last week - Bobbi Brown Natural Finishing Long Lasting Foundation SPF 15.  It is worth every penny, and ideal for anyone with combo or oily skin since it's oil-free.  I  it!!!
I wear a Warm Natural (4.5) in this foundation during the winter.  

Well worth requesting a sample.  

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY22761&PRODUCT_ID=PROD15729


My other recommendation would be the Flawless face Kit by Laura Mercier that is exclusive to Sephora.  It is a fantastic buy!  It is wonderful for lighter coverage than the Bobbi Brown foundation, and you literally get everything that you need to do your face (primer, foundation, powder, concealer, full-sized brushes, velour powder puff, sponge, cosmetics case) for $65.  

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...KZXUJUCV0KQRQIGQ?id=P214230&categoryId=C12210


----------



## girlygirl3

Thanks, devoted, for bumping this up as I didn't know it existed!

I think I'm currently NC30 but NC35 in the summer.  I'm using NARS Sheer Matte in Barcelona and it's a nice match.  It doesn't really keep me matte but it is very comfortable to wear.

I can't wait to finish this and start the new BB foundation as mentioned by Lo ^!


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies! 

next time I'm at nordies, I'll sample BB! 

Has anyone tried Chanel? I'm NC25/30ish right now and summer time I'm a little darker.


----------



## Ellapretty

I'm NC35 and use Olive medium from Everyday Minerals. I switched back to mineral make-up, because it seemed that when I covered my blemishes with MAC - I'd end up with more blemishes. With Everyday Minerals - I can cover up spots - and not worry about new ones forming LOL!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I use a mixture of NC/NW 30 & 35

My ultimate favorite is NARS Sheerglow in Santa Fe & Fiji


----------



## beduina

Hi girls,
first post on this section 
I'm a NC 30 (Liquid Studio fix) can even go up to NC 40 in the summer.
*Dior*: 021 Linen in Diorskin Nude Liquid - 020 Beige Clair Diorskin mineral one
*Lancome*: 03 in Teint Idole ultra
*Clinique*: 09 Beige Superfit (Liguid) and "Stay Beige" in Stay True liquid (which has been discontinued but have to say i quite liked it, it was really think but amazing coverage, it was good for nightime)
*L'oreal*: W4 Golden Natural True Match Mineral foundation, N5 True match Liquid (found it a bit dark) and W6 True match Powder ( have to say with L'oreal i'm a marketing sucker. Everytime i see Eva Longoria on the campaign whatever it is she's promoting i buy it , as we have the same colouring (except for hair products, stick to hairdresser's on that one) especially foundations, she's probably not wearing L'oreal on it + photoshop and stuff but i still do. Anyway the mineral one turned out to be the best out of the 3.
Still traying new foundations, i don't want to stick to one, i like having options. Hope this helps


----------



## Mommyx2

Oooh, thanks for bumping this thread!

I'm a NC30 in Studio Stick and currently use NARS Oil-free (but it's been dc'd) in St. Tropez, NARS Sheer Glow & Sheer Matte in Stromboli, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Sand, and Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation in Bamboo Beige.  I've used Bare Minerals in Medium Beige in the past, but I don't care for mineral makeup nowadays.


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Oooh, thanks for bumping this thread!
> 
> I'm a NC30 in Studio Stick and currently use NARS Oil-free (but it's been dc'd) in St. Tropez, NARS Sheer Glow & Sheer Matte in Stromboli, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Sand, and Laura Mercier Silk Creme foundation in Bamboo Beige.  I've used Bare Minerals in Medium Beige in the past, but I don't care for mineral makeup nowadays.



Yeah!!! I am so glad to see you back here!!!  

And I am like you - I don't like mineral makeup.  I used to think that I was a freak for not ever getting on that wagon.


----------



## Mommyx2

Loquita said:


> Yeah!!! I am so glad to see you back here!!!
> 
> And I am like you - I don't like mineral makeup.  I used to think that I was a freak for not ever getting on that wagon.



Awww, thanks sissy!  I'm glad to be back.  I missed you guys.


----------



## coreenmd

im a true NC30 and use Laura mercier's natural beige mineral powder.  oh and i'm a 754 in shu uemura glow on foundation.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

I wear NC25-NC30 in MAC
*amazing concealer* - light golden
*Bare Escentuals* - matte and original -golden medium
*Benefit*- hello flawless - cute as a bunny
*Bobbi Brown* - extra tinted moisturizing balm - light to medium tint
*Chanel* - Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
*Clinique* - even better - cream chamois
*Kevyn Aucoin* - sensual skin enhancer - SX07
*Lancome* - teint idole - Buff 6 (w)
*Laura Geller* - balance and brighten - medium
*Laura Mercier* - mineral powder- natural beige
                            - oil free tinted moisturizer - sand
                            -Silk Cream - bamboo beige
*L'Oreal* - true match - W2- W3
*MAC* - mineralized skinfinish natural - medium plus
*MUFE* - hd foundation (liquid) - 120, 125
                  - face & body - 32
*Nars* - Sheer Glow, Sheer Matte - Santa Fe
*Neutrogena* - Healthy Skin - nude
*Revlon* - colorstay (Oily) - 200 Nude
*Tarte* - smooth Operator - agent 10, agent 12
that is all that foundations i have tried and matched to my skin color
now some i had to mix at times cus i was in between colors but most of them are spot on
hope this helps


----------



## annam

I am NC30 and currently using BB Skin foundation in 2.5.


----------



## ln88

BrittanyDarling said:
			
		

> I wear NC25-NC30 in MAC
> amazing concealer - light golden
> Bare Escentuals - matte and original -golden medium
> Benefit- hello flawless - cute as a bunny
> Bobbi Brown - extra tinted moisturizing balm - light to medium tint
> Chanel - Vitalumiere Aqua - B20
> Clinique - even better - cream chamois
> Kevyn Aucoin - sensual skin enhancer - SX07
> Lancome - teint idole - Buff 6 (w)
> Laura Geller - balance and brighten - medium
> Laura Mercier - mineral powder- natural beige
> - oil free tinted moisturizer - sand
> -Silk Cream - bamboo beige
> L'Oreal - true match - W2- W3
> MAC - mineralized skinfinish natural - medium plus
> MUFE - hd foundation (liquid) - 120, 125
> - face & body - 32
> Nars - Sheer Glow, Sheer Matte - Santa Fe
> Neutrogena - Healthy Skin - nude
> Revlon - colorstay (Oily) - 200 Nude
> Tarte - smooth Operator - agent 10, agent 12
> that is all that foundations i have tried and matched to my skin color
> now some i had to mix at times cus i was in between colors but most of them are spot on
> hope this helps



This is great info to have! Thanks


----------

